# New Maximus II Formula Issue



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey,

I just got my new motherboard, and it everything works and look fine apart from the NB temp. Everytime i boot it's at 70c, then it rises to 90c then shuts down the computer. All the settings are normal. Is there anything that can be causing this? 

NB volts are 1.1v

It's at 85c now, surprised i can write this.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the NB heatsink seated correctly?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

It feels secure, all of the heatsinks on the motherboard feel just warm to the touch. Not 85c!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck sake, now it claims i have no audio device connected. Even though the X-Fi SupremeFX is lit up. 

I've also updated the BIOS to the latest version and the NB Temp is still at 85c.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Its B grade for a reason 

I would take off the NB cooling, clean it all off, put some decent paste on there, and reseat it all.

Though if you do the above and the retailer can tell, its voids the warranty.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

RMA time moonpig (if you can). Doesn't sound like a botched sensor, sounds to me like bad heatsink contact.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is why I dont buy B grade, especially from OcUK.

No offense to Moonpig, but kyle2020, arent you glad I convinced you to buy new?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Urgh.... Make that two weeks without a motherboard...

I've bought plenty of things from OcUK that have been perfect. I've also bought alot if B-grade stuff, and had no issues. This is the first issue since last January...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Urgh.... Make that two weeks without a motherboard...



Did the gigabyte arrive today?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea, but i won't get it till 6:30pm.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just as a test, see what happens if you push on the NB heatsink at hardware monitoring page in bios.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe this one has the TIM missing?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll test that now. 

Looks like this sound card doesn't like Windows7. Might have to go back to Vista


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Pressed everything down and it stayed at 79c.

I've sent a form to OcUK. 

I was so happy when it arrived this morning...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Does Win7 not have native support for the card then?

What does it say no driver available or something?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure what RMA is like through OcUK. I was thinking you would have went through Asus for an RMA but who knows .. 

GL with the RMA process moonpig. I know it stinks.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah good luck with OcUK, not the best company to be RMAing through, and if they dont do it, Asus wont cus its B grade 

if OcUK wont it might have to go through Trading Standards/Ombudsman.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, when i try play an audio file it claims that theres a problem with my sound device.

Nothings shows in CP > Sound.

Creative Panel claims thats there no supported audio device connected.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

What does it say in the device manager under Sound/Game/Video Controllers?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

High Definition Audio Device

I'm guessing thats my 4870.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no device with a question mark on it then?

If you go to the properties of the device and go to the end tab it usually tells you what exactly is it.

Are you sure its enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

enabled? In what way?

Im not sure theres much point in trying to fix this. The board has an issue with the NB, unless it is a simple TIM replacement... but is it worth the risk?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Usually you have an option in the BIOS to enable or disable the on-board audio (That is what it is),

And upto to you whether you want to try TIM replacement, I would personally, cus knowing OCUK they will say its fine.

As long as the board doesn't look any different I highly doubt they would know you have replaced the TIM, especially if their testing rpoecdures say most things are fine. 

Anyway, enough of a rant, make sure Audio is enabled in the BIOS and the card is plugged in the correct PCI-E slot, and if we can get the audio working, I would try TIM replacement.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 31, 2009)

just make sure your carful, if you dont wanna risk it then sned it back


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have done it before on a board before I RMA'd it.

Depends on how competent you feel. If in doubt, dont bother, just send the thing back.

I'm stubborn and try to fix things myself too much, lol.


----------



## _jM (Mar 31, 2009)

Moon, I *just* got that same one also.. the ASUS MAXIMUS II FORMULA and my NB temps stay around 40c-50c , WITH a heavy OC on the FSB and my Core Clocks.. You need to RMA that board ASAP. The Asus M2F NB temps stay around 33-40c at the normal volts w/o ocing... you got a bad product.

My temps RIGHT NOW are 45c on my NB with my Q9550 @ 3.6ghz 1800mhz FSB and 1.38v on the NB... so, yea like i said , you need to return that sucker!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets just hope OcUK arent blind to the problem.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

OcUK asked what CPU cooler im using as the board requires airflow from that... lol... no. A benching board thats heatsink only? and even if that was the case, a fan wont cool it from 85c.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, what idiots, just say an Intel Cooler that came with your CPU.


----------



## _jM (Mar 31, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> OcUK asked what CPU cooler im using as the board requires airflow from that... lol... no. A benching board thats heatsink only? and even if that was the case, a fan wont cool it from 85c.



LOL@CPU Cooler.. wow, I cant believe they asked you that, should be common sense that if someone was to buy a board like this, they most likely have the general idea of good harware and what to use to cool it with.

When people like us spend this kind of cash on a mobo like this with all the bells-n-whistles, there is no exceptions to 85c NB temps


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

My NB temp is 32*C. On 400FSB


----------



## _jM (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> My NB temp is 32*C. On 400FSB



mine is 45c @ 460mhz


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

He said he has a fan spare that attaches to the NB to cool it when people use Water... One came with it and makes foooooooooook all difference. 3 hours idling with this fan = 85c... lol


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG see what I mean about OcUK "Customer Service" 

Are they going to accept it back?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Duno, waiting on reply.

I've checked the BIOS and it says its enabled. I think it's Windows7. However, my X-Fi extreme worked fine...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the board is buggared, lol.

It could well be the fact that the NB is overheating, that the sound doesnt work.

It would show up in device manager even if it was a Win 7 issue.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Wasted day...

Was looking forward to playing Fallout 3 : The Pitt aswell....


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Here a picture.

E8600 and 4870 are on the same loop attached to a reserator, afew days and they'll be properly cooled.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you checked in other software too?

I.e PC Probe? Or the BIOS?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

they show the same.

Urgh, it's 6pm... that best not mean they've gone home!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably does 

Hope you get it sorted.

Do you know what specifically made this B grade? (Other than the overheating NB and lack of sound)?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

I doubt they would sell it with a known issue. It says that B-Grade are products they've had replaced, or refunded.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sad to hear about this moon, I almost took the burden away from you too


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet OCUK would sell something with a known issue.

Even ebuyer has sucky RMA support unless its blatant


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

That DFI X48 is still there... I'd take that or a replacement of a brandnew M2F  £100 for a £200 board... lol


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have they run out of the Formula's then?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

claim out of stock


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dont accept anything other than a P45, an X48 is just an X38 guaranteed to do 1600FSB.

I dont know what your options are other than demanding a Formula or maybe a lower model with partial refund?

Or a new P5Q pro?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Go for a pro! using mine now, its excellent and really well laid out.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

haha, nar. I'm getting another one of these. They look awesome, and the BIOS is great. Pitty my NB is at 88C... haha.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

My NB temp is about 40c @ 1.4v 450FSB. I'd put money on that NB HS needs reseating with some decent thermal compound.


----------



## _jM (Apr 1, 2009)

I would try that option too, but remember if you want to RMA you dont want them to decline your RMA because you did that too. Its a win loose situation here, your choice.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to try it, but if they can tell...

Just gunna see what they say today, when they get back to work - the lazy gits.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, progress.

After telling them that it needs replacing i got this:



> Dear Danny Reall,
> 
> We have had a few cases of this in the past on boards with this heatsink design. Due to the item being Bgrade, we don't have any more of it's type in stock. If the board is found to be faulty, we will need to issue a refund.
> 
> ...



Refund? REFUND! I don't want a fucking refund! I want a motherboard! Grrr... They best stock up before they decide what to do.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

You probably will end up with a refund. B-grade/clearance usually means once its gone its gone.

I doubt they will be getting anymore.

Get the P5Q Pro if your still on the same budget.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Grr this totally sucks. First, i send that Gigabyte to you - week without a computer, then i get this for a day, send it back, and another week (s) without a computer! I've just got my Watercooling aswell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Not been your month.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

The RMA Email. So basically, their gunna say it was me that removed the Northbridge and fucked it up, then charge me more... Yey...



> PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A £10 + SHIPPING + VAT CHARGE FOR ANY ITEMS TESTED 'NO FAULT FOUND'. THIS CHARGE ONLY APPLIES TO ITEMS RETURNED FOR TESTING.
> 
> A summary of our terms and conditions can be found below.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

So are they expecting you to send it back at your own cost?

And If they do say that ask them how they can make shit up like that


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

apparently, gunna send it first thing tomorrow


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Will they refund you your cost?

All decent companies arange collection for an RMA


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

This is OcUK remember, it too me a day to show them the problem. And look at rule 1 - they can so turn that against me.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I wouldnt let em turn it against me.

I get really worked up when I feel wronged by a company.

I go in all guns blazing. Have had credit card charges reversed twice 

LMK if you get any problems, I studied law in my first year at uni.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, there me and my anger/smartness in 1 on 1s. My brother, studied Law for 3 years . And my mum, don't mess with her in these situations... lol

If they claim owt, i'm ringing, screw emails and shitty webnotes.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good good. Dont let em win!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yea, that gigabyte works fine with my E8600, E2200 and a Pentium i have. Must of been the quad.

A refund would suck, I got it for £110 posted. So i'd need to look at that price again... And thats worse boards


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

They wont be able to tell you replaced the stock goop if you do it right. TBH I would take the punt, it SO sounds like the HS needs reseating.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Oh yea, that gigabyte works fine with my E8600, E2200 and a Pentium i have. Must of been the quad.
> 
> A refund would suck, I got it for £110 posted. So i'd need to look at that price again... And thats worse boards



P5Q Pro isnt that much worse. You will probably still get the same OC.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> They wont be able to tell you replaced the stock goop if you do it right. TBH I would take the punt, it SO sounds like the HS needs reseating.



But if it turns out to not be that? And there's the sound card issue.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

So sound is enabled in BIOS but its not showing up in Device Manager?

What slot do you have it plugged into.

IMO, if you can get the sound working, I'd have a go a reseating the heatsink. I'd love to see them try and prove you took it off.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

It's enabled. I reset the CMOS too. But windows doesn't recognise it, and so Creative apps don't work.

It's plugged into the first PCI-E x1 from the CPU. Then black one that Asus tells you to plug it into in the manual.

If we could get the sound working, i'd have a go at the heatsink.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

The thing is it should show up in the device manager whether it is working or not in terms of drivers.

If you go to Device manager, then sound, video, game controllers. What does it say under Manufacturer if you go to properites of the sound device?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

This:


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Right it seems to be working, then.

Do you have sound coming out of your speakers?

And if you got to the details tab, is there anything that allows you to tell the two apart?

Hardware ID's maybe?

One is the HDMI out, and the other is the X-Fi, we just need to wokr out which is which to manually update the driver.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

They both say the same.

I can't launch anything to do with creative. Comes up saying "There is no supported audio device avaliable".

Wtf, i have sound now. Odd... But creative apps still don't let me launch them. 

Looks like im dismantling the mobo


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Everything is working as it should.

Basically MS has installed its own driver for the device. But to get the creative apps to work, they need the creative driver installed.

If you have sound, you should be able to tell from the Sound control Panel which of the two its using. Then you can force Windows to use the Creative driver.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Can you tell?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Click on the Speakers sound device with the green tick and click properties. From there you can then update the driver to the Creative one.

If you have installed the Creative Drivers it should be fairly easy.

Once you are in Properties, go to the Driver tab, the click Update driver

next click Browse my computer

then Let me pick

Then post a screenie of what comes up.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Here you goes:






You edit your posts alot... lol. I have to double check them haha.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> But if it turns out to not be that? And there's the sound card issue.



I've had odd sound issues due to a overheating CPU before, so theres no reason not to think you are having odd sound issues because of a massively overheating NB.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ We've resolved it 

Drivers now!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I said to click "let me pick from list", lol.

Then post a screenie


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

yea, i posted the screenie! lol. 

I'm all happy now... lol, inpatient too.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats what happens when you click browse.

Cancel the little folder tree window it has opened, and click "Let me pick from a list of...."

It should come up with something like this:


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, only High Definition Audio Device shows, guess something went wrong with the install

Any ideas?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn, got to it the hard way. How big is the download for the driver?

What we need to do now, is manually extract/find the driver, and tell Windows where it is. The installer obviously didnt successfully integrate into the windows driver cache.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, it was from CD. Want me to put it in and get a screenie?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dont worry for a minute, I'll see what I can get from the Asus site.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Already did it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Whats in the Audio folder of the SB_Xfi folder?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Go into drivers, lol

Damn its so frustrating trying to do this with out being able to look through personally.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

lol, i'm trying


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Go to common


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn, go back to the root of the CD, and open the Drivers folder, then audio folder.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

In that Vista folder, go to AMD64 if you are on 64-bit, or i386 for 32-bit.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

NB hit 90c and i crashed... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Shit thats hot!

But good, we have found the driver.

Okay,

1, Open the sound Control Panel

2, Click on the speakers Device with the green tick

3, Click _*Properties*_

4, Click on _*Driver*_ tab

5, Click _*Update Driver*_

6, Click _*Browse My Computer for Driver Software*_

7, In the _*Search for Driver Software in this location *_Address bar copy (without quotes):

"D:\Maximus_II_F\Drivers\Audio\Vista\amd64\Vista

8, Click _*Next*_

9, Cross your fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

asking for restart, brb


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

ok, right clicking the creative icon in the notification lets me select a device. But double clicking comes up with the same error.

I don't really care about having the options right now. But whether i send this board back or keep it has to be decided upon tonight. It's leaving, if, at 8:30am. So if you think we can resolve this, then tell me and i'll do the Northbridge. But that'll have to be tomorrow, i don't have enough TIM at mine. So i'll have to get some off a mate.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm damn sure we can resolve this, it uses the same audio chip as mine, we just have a bit of tweaking getting the Creative extras running. Typical Creative software for you


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, i wont return it tomorrow then. Looks like i'll have a computer!

Just fooking hope it's a TIM issue now!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Would have thought so, cant see any other way it could be getting that hot.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, we'll find out tomorrow. Fingers Crossed. I should also be finishing my Water kit on Friday. So, whoop!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2009)

*56k Warning... lol.*



Ok, i have pictures. And guess what, i booted after and my NB was at ...... (drum roll) ...... 40c!



























Just need to wait till next week for a new HD and my finished loop.

Thanks to everyone that helped. Especially Alex 

Looks like i'm emailing OcUK claiming i got it done locally.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

So I was right, it WAS a lack of thermal paste


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, everyone thought it, it was just risky.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Not risky at all, I've RMAd countless mobos I replaced the stock thermal crap on, they just don't care. At the same time just be sure not to mention it either. No mention of it, no foul basically.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice to hear you got it sorted mate. You'll have fun with that board, and no doubt ill end up buying it off you in the future some how


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted, but like Ketxxx said, I have also RMA'd boards I have redone the TIM on, they cant tell, retailers wont take the cooling off to check, you would have to make a real hash of it for anyone to notice.

Was there anything noticeable that caused temps twice as high?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 3, 2009)

nope, pictures tell it all


----------



## _jM (Apr 6, 2009)

hrmmm, i noticed my temps are rising the more I push my FSB, I just might change my TIM on the board as well... 

 Moon was is hard to take that assembly off? Any tricks? Or just a bunch of screws?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

erm no, just like 8 screws. Theres lines on the board to show where the heatsink rests too. Fairly simple.


----------

